# So much info to read! Interested in endurance



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Lovely boy! I don't have much help to offer on fitting tack to arabians. Conditioning however, I too am in the midst of. Lots of long, slower distance and gradually ramping up as both you and him become more fit. The actual experienced folks here can give you much better information than I. Endurance riding 101 Endurance 101 | a gentle guide to the sport of long-distance riding has some good info.


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks! I will look into that.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

If you have not already go look around on AERC.org. That is our endurance website. American Endurance Ride Conferance. Endurance is a lot of fun, it can be overwhelming if you do not have someone to teach you the ropes and tricks. Thankfully i had someone. But i am pretty sure on AERC.org you could probably find someone that competes in your area and would be willing to help you out.


----------

